# ~ Little Wing's 2012 Journal ~



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

Imageshack decided to ban us so all the pics pretty much are missing from my old journal making it boring.

So here we go. Joined a lose weight challenge that is to last Feb 1st to end of March. I will pretty much only give a shit about kicking things off with a weight loss free for all till that ends then get sensible so save your you're doing it wrong advice till after then please. 

I'm 50, I'm fat, and I'm not real miserable with it. I like to walk around the house feeling the weight of my boobs and jiggle of my ass fat. I don't however like to be stuck wearing the ugly ass big bras or seeing my fat waist in the mirror. I have a ton of clothes I wish fit. I want to look in the mirror n say, "I look good" rather than "I'm not that bad" or "I COULD get back in shape pretty easy." 

Eating right isn't very hard for me but I get sooooo fucking sick of things. Right now it's salmon so I found this. I'm going to try low weight lots of reps and eating really clean and healthy to do this. I have some pretty good equipment so I don't need to go to the gym and will have no excuse for failure. Not hanging or moving any huge ass mirrors on my own this time.

Healthy Spa Recipe For Breakfast Salmon Sausage Patties
*Miraval Salmon Sausage Patties*
*Ingredients*
 4 ounces king salmon
1 egg white
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic, minced
2 tablespoons white onion, diced
1 tablespoon fresh herbs, such as basil, oregano, and parsley, chopped
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
*Directions* 


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Grind salmon or chop finely. Add all ingredients and form two 2-ounce patties.
Preheat a sauté pan over high heat. Add patties to pan with just  enough oil to lightly coat the bottom of the pan. Sauté for  approximately one minute per side, or until golden brown.
Transfer to oven and bake for approximately 4 minutes, or until cooked through.
 Serves 1. 
_Nutritional information per serving_: Calories 95, Protein 13g,  Total Fat 5g, Saturated Fat 0.5g, Carbohydrates 1.5g, Dietary Fiber  0.5g, Cholesterol 30mg, Sodium 200mg


----------



## yerg (Jan 23, 2012)

Yummy subbed


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 23, 2012)

LW, sinorslim.com has some awesome looking recipes on her website. Check it out.
She is a member here


----------



## triplstep (Jan 23, 2012)

Kick its ass sister........


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> I like to walk around the house feeling the weight of my boobs and jiggle of my ass fat.




Pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen her stuff it's interesting. I'm looking for very simple ways to make chicken, beef, and fish taste better. I couldn't care less about cookie dough or cinnamon rolls etc. Last time I bought sausage I was so disgusted at the obviously not meat bits in it. I decided to learn to use real meat and the right spices to get that flavor on my own. Fennel seeds I think are the main flavor I like sausage for. I'm determined to learn my spices. It way too quickly goes from, "OMG that big juicy piece of grilled salmon was so good!" to "I never want to see salmon again!!!"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.....



Pics in the evening Feb 1st. I think all contestants should take them then so it really goes from that point to March 31st.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> LW, sinorslim.com has some awesome looking recipes on her website. Check it out.
> She is a member here



all the sweet stuff is just not my thing but i like the mushroom burger where she used big mushroom caps instead of bread. i like the cheesy meat bakes too, might try that. i'm going with meat and veggies no bread. i think white flour is as bad as white sugar... i'd rather eat lard. if i have a chocolate craving or sweet craving i'll have a milky way with a bottle of ice cold beer or a couple frozen bananas blended with cocoa powder. bananas are a shit food for losing weight but that makes great faux ice cream.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought some of her stuff looked interesting. But white flour is shit if you listen to Built. And she knows a thing or two..What you were saying about the spices I have to tottally agree with you. My wife who I consider a great cook has a knack of knowing what spices go with what and it makes a world of difference in the food she prepares. Everything she makes is soooo tasty, anyway good luck I hope you accomplish your goals and I will be looking in to see how you are doing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Reddog. My problem foods are fatty meats, salty cheeses, ben n jerry's, and say if i have cereal i probably have 4 servings with two cups of milk, so portion size. Eating to be sated. My daughter, who is super tiny btw, stayed at a friends once and still laughs about the bowl of 14 mini wheats.


----------



## Kathybird (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi LW!!  I'm with ya.  I did lose some last year with Built's help but I'm plateau'd.  We moved, new job, etc. etc. stressors = eating those Christmas cookies.  

On the plus side, I can lift more than I ever have before.  Where's those weights?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Kathybird. want to join the challenge?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

What's up LW?


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

so whats the plan, stan? You gonna smash weights in this journal or is this strictly diet?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck LW!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

for the contest i'm going to go for weight loss not muscle gain go lots of reps with low weights. starting in april i want to see what i can do for gaining strength. my legs are unbelievably strong but my arms are shit. for the next two months i'm going to do everything wrong. it's about pure numbers. this is sparta. no days off.


----------



## bwrag (Jan 25, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

getting all the piddling things that can get in the way of goals out of the way, squared away, set aside...


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

GO for it LW!


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck LW,
I see you talking about all protein foods.
Whats the plan with carbs and cardio?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2012)

very little carbs. low carb veggies and still having greek yogurt and milk in my coffee. cardio bleh not concentrating on it but working up a sweat here n there every day with one thing or another. i have secret method and motivation i'm going to post here after the contest.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> very little carbs. low carb veggies and still having greek yogurt and milk in my coffee. cardio bleh not concentrating on it but working up a sweat here n there every day with one thing or another. i have secret method and motivation i'm going to post here after the contest.


Right on..I had a few buddys that used to compete back in the day and they would live on fish and run cardio like a fucking hamster in a wheel.
I would get tired just watching them do it.As I said GL and I am sure you will kick ass!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2012)

not a fitness related post. i have to go see my mom in the hospital tomorrow. it's the first time i've seen her in a few weeks and in that time she has lost a lot of weight, been told the chemo isn't working, and been told she only has 6 months to live. last i talked to her she sounded weak,tired, and ready to cash in. my dad died a long time ago and even tho it's been a shit relationship with my mom growing up n sometimes as an adult this is scary.


----------



## malk (Feb 16, 2012)

good luck and post some pics.


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 16, 2012)

Following you LW! I missed the date  defo next time though!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

Just checking in on my baby girl =)


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> not a fitness related post. i have to go see my mom in the hospital tomorrow. it's the first time i've seen her in a few weeks and in that time she has lost a lot of weight, been told the chemo isn't working, and been told she only has 6 months to live. last i talked to her she sounded weak,tired, and ready to cash in. my dad died a long time ago and even tho it's been a shit relationship with my mom growing up n sometimes as an adult this is scary.



I feel ya there. Our grip on life seems so tenuous sometimes. Its very humbling. I  understand why what happened to Whitney Houston happened, but it still freaks me out that she's only 1 year older than me.

Prayers for your mom. That's an important relationship in life.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you sassy.


----------



## getalpha (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey,good luck.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2012)

they took my mom's 6 months away and gave her 3 to 6 weeks.... if she hadn't abused her body she would have 30 more years maybe. she's always been a slim woman but a smoker. always been active but a smoker... really makes you understand if you want those years you have to treat your body accordingly. i want those 30 years... 50 more to me. i want to be a grandmother, i want to keep being a mom.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation, dealing with a similar situation in my family. Stage4 lung.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2012)

sorry to hear that. my mom has stage 4 lymphoma and the hospice people have a woman that keeps talking to her about stopping her dialysis which terrifies her. insensitive asshole.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats BS!


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck LW......I'm in my 4th month of dieting,and need to keep changing what I'm eating.....ya know ..no carb  to low carb & high protein...its working but very slowly...
of course only real food.....no crap......plus  i'm in the gym every day.....it helps that I love the gym.....
..........peace........charley


----------



## GFR (Mar 29, 2012)

Time for an update.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Time for an update.



Yes.... for sure. 

I lost my Mom to small cell lung cancer over 3 years ago.  I can relate to how devastating it is, and how frustrating it is that you, or the medical staff, can't seem to help during their time of need.


----------

